# Thoughts on Burton Tourist -- one boot for resort and backcountry?



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Sure, if it fits, that's what it'll do. Comfy to walk around in, and don't need to worry about cushions on bindings and all that, these boots don't need it. In some places in the backcountry you might want stiffer soles, but if you have crampons that's not needed either. If you just walk around on snow with them, they will hold more than two seasons. It's like an Ion, but articulating cuff and rear flexpanel, so has a softer flex.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

160 days is a lot to ask of ANY boot, and in my mind too much to ask from a boot that will be used for touring as well as that's going to break the boot down more than any resort day will.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Yeah I wore out my first in one, but that was the sole, from walking on trails and rock. My new has about 60 days and feel like new.


----------



## 165586 (May 9, 2018)

Just to add... I will NOT use them on steep, technical, icy terrain in the backcountry, where (boot) crampons are required. I WILL use them with crampons on my splitboard (Spark Arc bindings) during Spring Sierra conditions.

Used for 90% in area riding, 10% touring. Agreed, it seems like boot stiffness and support breaks down from touring, especially in Spring conditions where a lot of heat and sweat are generated. I take really good care of my equipment though, and easily think I should be able to get two seasons out the them. Got two+ seasons out of previous Ride Lasso's.

My primary concern... Will a touring-specific boot (with articulated cuff) provide enough torsional stiffness to use as a daily driver for resort riding?

Currently using Genesis and borrowed Photons.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Torsional stiffness is for skiing.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

In any case, if you want that, get the Driver X instead.


----------

